# New set up for my babies : )



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Hubby and I decided to make a bird room out of one of the spare bedrooms, although my 'tiels do still come in the main living area on their rolling gym. My budgies are out most of the day in the bird room. If I bring them in here, since they're semi tame, they fly and hide behind things and I can't find them. :hmm:

Here are a couple of pics of their new set up. 

The first one is blurry, I'm not the best picture taker. :wacko:











<a href="http://s885.photobucket.com/albums/ac58/love4liltweets/?action=view&current=birdroom020.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac58/love4liltweets/birdroom020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Very nice,


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like fun :thumbu:


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

How do your tiels like the bungee ropes? I was thinking of getting one for my birds so they have somewhere high to sit where they can look out my window. Lol.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome set-up! I'm in the process of putting up stuff in my bird room.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

That's brilliant. I just have to wait for one of the kids to move out of home so I can have a bird room too!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is sooo cool!!! Can't wait till I have a house to have a bird room!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha and I thought my birds were spoilt ! Wow! Looks like tons of fun. My birds wouldn't want to go back to their cage if they had all that!

i`ll have to move houses to get a whole room just for my birds.

Looks like so much fun I wish I could play in there.

Nice !


Better not let my 2 see this or else they might demand a room to themselves too.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what bird would not like that it is a play ground heaven for birds


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

That is awesome!!! I can't wait to have a house that I can have a set up like that


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

That's awesome! I hope some day I'll be able to set up some room for my flock.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

All you need to do now is build on a conservatory for them like an Avery! How many toys in a cage is too many? I want Sarvey to have room to stretch his wings but don't want him to get bored. I will be beginning out of cage training on Monday! So exciting.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone, they're loving it. 




Luti-Kriss said:


> How do your tiels like the bungee ropes? I was thinking of getting one for my birds so they have somewhere high to sit where they can look out my window. Lol.


The boings seem to be my 'tiel's favorite, my budgies prefer the orb swings.



ShakeQPC said:


> All you need to do now is build on a conservatory for them like an Avery! How many toys in a cage is too many? I want Sarvey to have room to stretch his wings but don't want him to get bored. I will be beginning out of cage training on Monday! So exciting.


That would be nice, I love to build a room onto that one. No $ for that. 
Yes, you want them to have room to move. I switch out toys every week or 2 so they don't get bored. Good luck with your training.


----------

